

ElasticSearch 0.17.0 Released - rbranson
http://www.elasticsearch.org/blog/2011/07/19/0.17.0-released.html

======
tableslice
ElasticSearch enables our small team to do complex data mining and search
functions that would otherwise be very difficult and expensive to achieve.
Shay Banon's (founder of ElasticSearch) contribution to the open source
community is nothing short of incredible. Please keep the hits rolling!

